# Social Work Jobs in UAE?



## proinsias (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi all, I have just joined the site and registered today.
I am seriously considering moving to UAE and working as Social Worker or Social Work Manager (as is my current role in England). However, I have not found many jobs advertised, so I am wondering if the term "Social Work" is used in UAE, or is there a local term I could search under? Are there any Social Workers on this forum who could point me in the right direction re: jobs? Are there specialist agencies/companies etc. who I should approach?
Any help would be much appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Try to search in the non profits and also can use the search term humanitarian.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are no social worker roles as there are in the UK and for anything even vaguely similar run by the government, so you would have to be a fluent Arabic speaker.


----------

